# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  организация учётных записей в windows

## drongo

*Windows XP*

Создаётся  одна учётная запись с правами администратора, вторая учётная запись с правами ограниченного пользователя .На обе ставятся разные пароли  . Ну а теперь 
компромисс для тех кто не хочет каждый раз вставлять пароль : Ставим для удобства  "автоматизацию входа в систему "на юзера и никогда (кроме настройки системы) не работаем за компьютером, а тем более в инете заходя админом. Когда нужно установить программу, просто используем правую кнопку мышки, как вы наверное догадались "Run as", выбираем имя вашего админа, вставляем пароль админа и можно устанавливать программу .
_пользователь с ограниченными  правами (=юзер)
администратор(= админ)_ 

_Примечание:_ при использовании ограниченной учетной записи в WinXP необходимо назначить специальные права доступа к следующей папке


```
%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data\Windows Genuine Advantage\Data
```

Необходимо дать всем пользователям полный доступ к этой папке. Если не сделать этого, то возникнут проблемы с WGA Notifications, поскольку входящий в состав этого обновления валидатор не сможет записать результат проверки в файл data.dat, который находится в вышеупомянутой папке. 

*Windows Vista* 
Хотя и урезали в правах учётную запись по умолчанию,  но не совсем, по этому   можно следовать аналогии- вместо  *limited user* он называется *standard user*.

Либо же, как вариант, Вы можете использовать *DropMyRights for WinXP: утилита для понижения прав приложений* , как альтернативу ограниченной учетной записи.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

